# My car on display at MG Live 2013 (pic heavy)



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Well last weekend was very busy but also good fun. Following on from my last thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310001

I entered my ZR into Pride of Ownership at MG Live here are some pics...

Me and my Zed...



The MG Zed stand I didn't get pics of every car as I was attending to my own, the blue and black ones were the prize winners...







































Whilst I was there I had a ZandF remap...



The drive home was quite a bit more interesting after that 

Lastly one small addition to the car...



Hope you enjoyed the pics 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cracking car there mate. Looks a real labour of love. :thumb:


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks Mint


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

HAVEN40 said:


> Cracking car there mate. Looks a real labour of love. :thumb:


It certainly is!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm disgusted, ha. Clearly the better of the three, but better look next time.

Looking very nice still my man great work.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb: 
Christ did you see the state of the cloth the lady was cleaning the wheels with on the black car next to yours LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Well I'm disgusted, ha. Clearly the better of the three, but better look next time.
> 
> Looking very nice still my man great work.


Thank you Bud, I will have another go it's a great experience 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Great work mate :thumb:
> Christ did you see the state of the cloth the lady was cleaning the wheels with on the black car next to yours LOL !!!!!!!


The whole show was an eye opener TBH, I think I was the only one or one of the very few who actually washed the car on the day of the show before faffing/wiping etc...

People with old classics probably wouldn't be as anal with cloth choices as me, but I'm a bit obsessive lol!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

looks great mate


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mean & clean said:


> Thank you Bud, I will have another go it's a great experience
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yours looks great, should have won, miles nicer and better condition than the black one:thumb:


----------



## The Hulk (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel you've been unlucky. Yours is definitely the best of the three, tastefully done too unlike the other two. I own a 53 plate ZT-T in the same Le Mans green colour as yours. Hence my user name.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

The Hulk said:


> I feel you've been unlucky. Yours is definitely the best of the three, tastefully done too unlike the other two. I own a 53 plate ZT-T in the same Le Mans green colour as yours. Hence my user name.


Nice user name 

Le Mans is a beautiful dignified colour for these cars, and not all that common. It got a lot of comments on the stand I think many have not seen it all polished up.

Thanks for the comments 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Come on what they looking at, yours is original, not pimped to the hilt, great looking car mate.


----------



## The Hulk (Jun 2, 2013)

Mean & clean said:


> Nice user name
> 
> Le Mans is a beautiful dignified colour for these cars, and not all that common. It got a lot of comments on the stand I think many have not seen it all polished up.
> 
> ...


Stunning colour once polished. Mine was machine polished with Megs Ultimate Compound last weekend followed by SRP AND EGP and its gleaming. I'm refurbishing the 18" straights next as they are letting the car down. Fully rebuilt the engine 8 months ago amongst many other things so know the K Series engine inside out.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking ZR fella


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work fella and the mg looks like it needs for nothing and sorry to hear you lost out but good luck for next time and remember its the taking part that counts.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

God knows how that black one won, have you seen the state of the tyres, still muddy.....

Yours looked miles better.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Do miss my MG. I had a ZT, 2.5v6, sports callibrated auto gear box in black with the "hair pin" alloys. It was blooming fantastic to drive, sounded great, the auto box was brilliant for driving round London.

The cost of running it was its down fall, even back in 2004. My credit card bill went up by £300 a month on average!! Nearly brought a CDTi one a few years back but the dealer was as **** and wouldn't honour their avdertisment of "No reasonable offer refused" I was going to trade in a top speck Vectra and had a few £K to spend.

The dealer wanted to get me to go with a finance package and even denied the advert was theirs!?!?!? I had taked the edvert to the dealers with me...... Rover / MG went bust a year later... Wonder why, eh??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*respect !!*

A beautiful motor in what I believe the best colour for the car :thumb: an absolute credit to you, one to be very proud of, big respect.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Great looking car, I had one in X-power grey and loved its no frills driving fun


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yours was my colour choice it looked fantastic far better than the opposition it's a credit to you, and thank you for posting.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

The Hulk said:


> Stunning colour once polished. Mine was machine polished with Megs Ultimate Compound last weekend followed by SRP AND EGP and its gleaming. I'm refurbishing the 18" straights next as they are letting the car down. Fully rebuilt the engine 8 months ago amongst many other things so know the K Series engine inside out.


Sounds like you are doing a thorough job on yours :thumb:

It is amazing the enthusiasm for preserving this marque, they aren't even classics yet many seem to coset these in a way no other similar age cars are.



bazz said:


> great work fella and the mg looks like it needs for nothing and sorry to hear you lost out but good luck for next time and remember its the taking part that counts.


Yeah it's well taken care of, I wasn't disheartened I'll go again I enjoyed it 



Top Gear Dog said:


> Do miss my MG. I had a ZT, 2.5v6, sports callibrated auto gear box in black with the "hair pin" alloys. It was blooming fantastic to drive, sounded great, the auto box was brilliant for driving round London.
> 
> The cost of running it was its down fall, even back in 2004. My credit card bill went up by £300 a month on average!! Nearly brought a CDTi one a few years back but the dealer was as **** and wouldn't honour their avdertisment of "No reasonable offer refused" I was going to trade in a top speck Vectra and had a few £K to spend.
> 
> The dealer wanted to get me to go with a finance package and even denied the advert was theirs!?!?!? I had taked the edvert to the dealers with me...... Rover / MG went bust a year later... Wonder why, eh??


The dealers around me back in 2004 were pretty useless as well TBH. I remember asking for a test drive of the 1.8 ZR 120, what a palaver! They tried insisting that the 105 would do me I had to drive that numerous times before they got a 120 in for me.

Don't even get me started on aftercare and X-Power accessories 

The dealers didn't seem much help to the brand.



Mr Face said:


> A beautiful motor in what I believe the best colour for the car :thumb: an absolute credit to you, one to be very proud of, big respect.


Thank you very much :thumb:



Hardsworth said:


> Great looking car, I had one in X-power grey and loved its no frills driving fun


They are great, like an old School hot hatch only more solid. 



TonyH38 said:


> Yours was my colour choice it looked fantastic far better than the opposition it's a credit to you, and thank you for posting.


Thank you 

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments :wave:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Yours definitely looks the best hands down and you should of won.


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Personally i think yours should of won easily mate, a truly beautiful car. The black one is pretty chavy, seems like he tried to replace everything, aftermarket alloys, chrome wing mirrors, fibre glass body kits even replaced the aerial. The engine bay is pretty impressive though but everything else is bad lol. Did you fit the rally bumper? what bhp is it now its remapped? Looks stunning bud!!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Matty12345 said:


> Personally i think yours should of won easily mate, a truly beautiful car. The black one is pretty chavy, seems like he tried to replace everything, aftermarket alloys, chrome wing mirrors, fibre glass body kits even replaced the aerial. The engine bay is pretty impressive though but everything else is bad lol. Did you fit the rally bumper? what bhp is it now its remapped? Looks stunning bud!!


Well i've went down the OEM+ route and anyone who knows these cars should notice all of the subtle additions. My aim has always been that it could of left the factory this way. 

I had the really bumper fitted when the car was a few months old by a local MG X-Power dealer. It cost a small fortune including fitting and paint, but at the time the car was new and I thought it was well worth it. Even now that there are copies readily available there still aren't many rally bumpers around.

The BHP is claimed to have up to a 10% increase. I would need to put it on a rolling road to find out exactly how much its gone up, but it definitely has gone up. The torque and acceleration increase particularly in the middle rev range feels considerable. On some stretches of road my speed at certain points has been 10MPH up compared to before, so I'm happy with that. 

Thanks for the comments Guys 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Your car looks great! I really like the front end :thumb:

Definitely a show winner there. the black one looks way too cluttered and shopping lists were never cool :lol:
Perhaps the judges went for all the pretty colours on it. Ho-Hum, you'll get 'em next time :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

A shame you didn't win!

Yours is the most mint car! 
Don't like the Tuning bits of the others!

Definitly yours was the best!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Chaps, there's always next time. To be fair to the others they have put a lot of time and money into theirs.

It's down to the judges tastes I guess.

Thanks for the comments 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Who was judging that?? the other two looked like typical chavved up examples, better luck next time and you may get a judge with some taste and proper understanding of the effort thats gone into your car!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

msb said:


> Who was judging that?? the other two looked like typical chavved up examples, better luck next time and you may get a judge with some taste and proper understanding of the effort thats gone into your car!


Although I don't wish to disrespect the other people or their cars, I was surprised by the judges tastes. It's an MG Car Club event and I thought that OEM+ would of been right up their street, obviously this isn't the case lol.

Like I say though I have nothing against the others, they have put a lot into their cars and I had a great day 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I was there and saw your car! Very nice. Little OT, did you see the MGF with the scissor doors, that was something ghastly!!!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks great :thumb: as already said yours was clearly the winner 

The Black one should have been banned for shopping lists, and the Blue one should have been marked down for going over the top with interior colour coding :doublesho 

Yours will stand the test of time and continue to look oem and great in years to come!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

petemattw said:


> I was there and saw your car! Very nice. Little OT, did you see the MGF with the scissor doors, that was something ghastly!!!


Thanks Bud, 

Yeah I saw it, I think that was a prize winner of the MGF class. Not my taste, but the workmanship was very good on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

AGRE said:


> Yours will stand the test of time and continue to look oem and great in years to come!


Thank you  I certainly hope so, it wants for nothing. My aim is to keep the car indefinitely, maybe I will manage to keep like this it until classic status.

I appreciate the comments, so thanks again! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The blue mg with the blonde next to it . I Can't remember her name but she is a member of DW .She hasn't posted for a while though. Iirc her car wasn't too shabby.Nice motor by the way

I Believe this is the lady in question.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220414


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

zippo said:


> The blue mg with the blonde next to it . I Can't remember her name but she is a member of DW .She hasn't posted for a while though. Iirc her car wasn't too shabby.Nice motor by the way
> 
> I Believe this is the lady in question.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220414


Yeah, I've seen her thread on a MG forum too bud. I knew she was on here as well. Don't know how often she visits here.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very tidy mate. Had a Rover (sorry, MG  ) a few years back so got a little soft spot for them.
Why is Tim Wonnacott cleaning the black one in the second picture?


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

ou have had that a few years, I owner a ZR, and was on www.themgzr.co.uk at the time I recall admiring the car approx. 6 yrs ago. still looks as good.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

How the hell did that black monstrosity beat yours ? Were they blind or something ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How did you not win? The other two look like chav wagons.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Very tidy mate. Had a Rover (sorry, MG  ) a few years back so got a little soft spot for them.
> Why is Tim Wonnacott cleaning the black one in the second picture?


IIRC you had a 420 didn't you mate? The guy in the pic was the owner of the car, I didn't catch his name.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

HEATH said:


> ou have had that a few years, I owner a ZR, and was on www.themgzr.co.uk at the time I recall admiring the car approx. 6 yrs ago. still looks as good.


Yeah i've had it almost 10 years, it's gradually improving all of the time with little touches here and there

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> How the hell did that black monstrosity beat yours ? Were they blind or something ?


It's just what the judges preferred mate. I don't want to call anyone, or their efforts they were all sound people.

Thanks for the compliments though 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> IIRC you had a 420 didn't you mate? The guy in the pic was the owner of the car, I didn't catch his name.


I did, A flame red HHR 420 saloon. I posted some pics of it on MG-Rover.org When I knocked about on there. Theres a pic of it on here somewhere.
Had it lowered on Spax adjustables, full stainless, few other bits.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I did, A flame red HHR 420 saloon. I posted some pics of it on MG-Rover.org When I knocked about on there. Theres a pic of it on here somewhere.
> Had it lowered on Spax adjustables, full stainless, few other bits.


Yeah I remember, RoverIain and now you're PugIain. Must of been a while ago now!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> Yeah I remember, RoverIain and now you're PugIain. Must of been a while ago now!


Oh yes, that was me!
I must have made an impression....


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Oh yes, that was me!
> I must have made an impression....


Lol, you must of mate 

I think I remember you posting occasionally in the detailing section, there were only ever a couple of regulars in that part of the forum and they've all gone now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> Lol, you must of mate
> 
> I think I remember you posting occasionally in the detailing section, there were only ever a couple of regulars in that part of the forum and they've all gone now


Yeah one guy is definately on here, He was called Empsburna now I think he's Midlands detailing?
The other guy I'm not sure about.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Yeah one guy is definately on here, He was called Empsburna now I think he's Midlands detailing?
> The other guy I'm not sure about.


Yeah that's right, not sure I've seen empsburna here much lately either. 
The other guy I think was AndBurg,he's long gone. Not sure where he went.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

you were robbed

yours is miles better than the others

a better colour and just looks better all around


glad you enjoy your car,it shows in its condition


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> you were robbed
> 
> yours is miles better than the others
> 
> ...


Thanks, I certainly do enjoy the car. I know it's just a tarted up Rover at the end of the day, but it's mine and it always has been 

Thanks for the comments 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------

